# Pillow Bag



## BBBagHag

Does anyone on here have one of the new pillow bags? They’ve really caught my eye and I’d like to hear y’all’s opinions!


----------



## jblended

I've been looking at it online since it came out. I think all the colours are lovely. Unfortunately I haven't been able to see it in person, so my opinion may not be very helpful.

I wish it was a zip top bag rather than a magnetic flap. Given how puffy it is, it would have been a sleeker look it if it didn't have a flap. Also I noticed the magnetic closure  is super strong (which is true for all my MJ bags) and whilst that's great for security, I wonder how badly it will indent that puffy leather. My natasha bags get very bad indents around the magnet which I regularly have to work out of the leather, so I can only imagine on something this puffy, the indentations would be very visible around the closure and there would be tons of wrinkles and flattening around that area. However, those are only visible when you open the bag, so perhaps that won't bother you.

I found this video very helpful. It's not in English but there are so many close ups that I got all the info I needed.


If I get to see it in store soon, I'll grab some pics and post an update for you.


----------



## BBBagHag

Thanks for the video! So cute! I haven’t seen it in person but blind ordered one yesterday in red! I will post some pics when I get it!




jblended said:


> I've been looking at it online since it came out. I think all the colours are lovely. Unfortunately I haven't been able to see it in person, so my opinion may not be very helpful.
> 
> I wish it was a zip top bag rather than a magnetic flap. Given how puffy it is, it would have been a sleeker look it if it didn't have a flap. Also I noticed the magnetic closure  is super strong (which is true for all my MJ bags) and whilst that's great for security, I wonder how badly it will indent that puffy leather. My natasha bags get very bad indents around the magnet which I regularly have to work out of the leather, so I can only imagine on something this puffy, the indentations would be very visible around the closure and there would be tons of wrinkles and flattening around that area. However, those are only visible when you open the bag, so perhaps that won't bother you.
> 
> I found this video very helpful. It's not in English but there are so many close ups that I got all the info I needed.
> 
> 
> If I get to see it in store soon, I'll grab some pics and post an update for you.


----------



## jblended

Awesome! I can't wait to hear your thoughts after seeing it in person.


----------



## JenJBS

Like you @jblended I wish it was a zip top rather than a flap, given how puffy it is. Hopefully a variation with a zip top will come out.


----------



## enshogirl

I got one when they first came out. I love it! It’s kind of on the small size for me, but I make it work. The leather is so amazing and so thin! Quality is great too.


----------



## jblended

I finally got to see this in person. It is really cool.  I tried to take a photo but the SA stopped me.

The leather is so thin and crinkly, it almost felt like paper. I've never felt leather like it. I have other lambskin bags but this is very different. I can't quite describe the leather at all. Puffy and light, but actually felt like carbon paper to my touch.

I do wonder how well these would age. I'd love to see updated pictures after a few months of use. I would expect the patina makes them even more beautiful and the puffiness doesn't disappear, but also wonder if leather this thin may be prone to rips.

Either way, this is the first of his newer bags to get me really, really excited! I'll probably pick one up at a later time (still holding out hope they make a zip top version).

Somewhat tangentially, I was horrified when another customer grabbed the display bag from the top like a clutch and dug her long nails into the leather. My literal expression was ->  That bag was certainly ruined and I hope it's never sold at FP to another customer. I always find it baffling and upsetting when people abuse display pieces.


----------



## ghoulish

enshogirl said:


> I got one when they first came out. I love it! It’s kind of on the small size for me, but I make it work. The leather is so amazing and so thin! Quality is great too.


Are you still enjoying this bag? I'm debating about picking one up and am curious to hear how the leather is wearing. Thanks in advance!


----------



## enshogirl

balenciamags said:


> Are you still enjoying this bag? I'm debating about picking one up and am curious to hear how the leather is wearing. Thanks in advance!



I still am enjoying it! I rotate my bags often, so I’ve probably only used it like 10 times, maybe. No wear whatsoever.


----------



## FashionFauxPas

i have the pillow bag and i love it! it’s my first marc jacobs bag. i usually go for designers like balenciaga, céline, LV etc, but i found this bag so cool. i love the thin leather, almost like paper, and i love the fact that you can wear it crossbody and on your shoulder.


----------



## ghoulish

Thanks to both for your input! I think this one is officially moving to the top of my wish list. I'm quite drawn to the duel straps, and I love the edgy vibe of that chain. As much as I want to purchase black (@enshogirl - yours is gorgeous!) I'm trying to step outside of my comfort zone and invite color into my life. Eyeing either the hot pink or mystic blue color.


----------



## shayna07

I’m intrigued by this bag! I have so much LV.... ready to branch out and try something new. I want the black because that’s what I’m drawn to but thinking I should get a colors.....what does everyone think about the oregano color?


----------



## ghoulish

shayna07 said:


> I’m intrigued by this bag! I have so much LV.... ready to branch out and try something new. I want the black because that’s what I’m drawn to but thinking I should get a colors.....what does everyone think about the oregano color?


I haven't seen it in person, but in photos, it's a lovely shade of green/khaki. I think it would work well as an almost neutral.


----------



## jblended

shayna07 said:


> I’m intrigued by this bag! I have so much LV.... ready to branch out and try something new. I want the black because that’s what I’m drawn to but thinking I should get a colors.....what does everyone think about the oregano color?


In person it looks like a sage green- a shade lighter than the photo you posted. It's the only one in this range that is a muted colour; the blue, red, white, black, and silver that I saw are all very saturated and bright. This one stood out because it is the only cold colour in the whole lot.
If you like that colour in general and think you can match it to other things in your wardrobe, go for it.


----------



## shayna07

I just ordered the oregano color! I’ll post pics once I receive it.


----------



## shayna07

In this pic... the green definitely looks more neutral. I hope it looks more like this...


----------



## shayna07

In this pic.... the green definitely looks more neutral. I hope it looks more like this....


----------



## jblended

It does, IMO. This picture is a more accurate representation of the colour, based on the one time I saw the bag IRL. Since you're hoping it will be that neutral colour, I think you're going to love it.


----------



## shayna07

jblended said:


> It does, IMO. This picture is a more accurate representation of the colour, based on the one time I saw the bag IRL. Since you're hoping it will be that neutral colour, I think you're going to love it.


Thanks so much for the input


----------



## toujours*chic

shayna07 said:


> I’m intrigued by this bag! I have so much LV.... ready to branch out and try something new. I want the black because that’s what I’m drawn to but thinking I should get a colors.....what does everyone think about the oregano color?


Same- I am ready to take an LV breather myself.

The nylon version also looks lovely and worry free and light. I saw the leather version irl- I do not know why I was drawn to it- perhaps it has a comfort/pillow/stuffed toy look about it that draws you in. Def on my radar.

MJ caught my attention this past holiday season with the fun Peanuts collection.


----------



## shayna07

Here’s my pillow bag in oregano I love the feel of the leather! 

P.S. excuse my 21 week pregnant belly


----------



## ghoulish

shayna07 said:


> Here’s my pillow bag in oregano I love the feel of the leather!
> 
> P.S. excuse my 21 week pregnant belly


Love the color!


----------



## jblended

It's gorgeous! Congrats (on the bag and the baby!).

If you don't mind, please post updated pictures of it once you've used it for a while. I want to see how that super-fine leather wrinkles with use but haven't been able to find any pictures of the bags outside of reveals (where they're still brand new).


----------



## shayna07

jblended said:


> It's gorgeous! Congrats (on the bag and the baby!).
> 
> If you don't mind, please post updated pictures of it once you've used it for a while. I want to see how that super-fine leather wrinkles with use but haven't been able to find any pictures of the bags outside of reveals (where they're still brand new).


Thank you! I definitely will! The leather is so puffy and soft! It is naturally crinkly in so places. So far so good! A little worried about denim transfer, but we will see.


----------



## baghag91

FashionFauxPas said:


> i have the pillow bag and i love it! it’s my first marc jacobs bag. i usually go for designers like balenciaga, céline, LV etc, but i found this bag so cool. i love the thin leather, almost like paper, and i love the fact that you can wear it crossbody and on your shoulder.


Oh cool! I am thinking of getting it in nylon, I love the odd greeny leather version it looks so different to any other bag colour I've seen.


----------



## baghag91

shayna07 said:


> I’m intrigued by this bag! I have so much LV.... ready to branch out and try something new. I want the black because that’s what I’m drawn to but thinking I should get a colors.....what does everyone think about the oregano color?


Love it and the blue. Although all the colours are nice IMO.


----------



## tenenbaums

I absolutely love this bag, I just saw it as an instagram ad the other day and have been considering it as my mother's day present. But it is a tiny bit smaller than what I'd like, though I'd make it work

I wonder if they'll make a larger size once they see how this sells, I know it'd probably a lot heavier and more cumbersome but I'd 100% be down for it regardless


----------



## baghag91

tenenbaums said:


> I absolutely love this bag, I just saw it as an instagram ad the other day and have been considering it as my mother's day present. But it is a tiny bit smaller than what I'd like, though I'd make it work
> 
> I wonder if they'll make a larger size once they see how this sells, I know it'd probably a lot heavier and more cumbersome but I'd 100% be down for it regardless


Probably, they have a way of reworking their popular bags. Have you ever seen the nylon one? No stores near me have any version of the bag


----------



## jblended

tenenbaums said:


> I absolutely love this bag, I just saw it as an instagram ad the other day and have been considering it as my mother's day present. But it is a tiny bit smaller than what I'd like, though I'd make it work
> 
> I wonder if they'll make a larger size once they see how this sells, I know it'd probably a lot heavier and more cumbersome but I'd 100% be down for it regardless


Not sure which one you're looking at but it already comes in 2 sizes. There's the small (or is it mini?) pillow and the regular pillow (that green one above is the regular size). Make sure you're looking at the measurements in the larger size because it may be enough for you. 

Also, with regards to weight, it's been made with ultra-lightweight leather (quoting my SA, who also backed this up by showing me similar wording on the MJ website) so if they release it in a larger size, don't worry it shouldn't be heavier. Apparently it was designed to be light.


----------



## gogo94

I’m also very in love with this bag ever since seeing the mini white one in the shop during Xmas. There was no discount back then and now I see farfetch has 15% off. Just placed my order for mini!!!!! Cannot wait! The leather feels funny and very soft. What’s not to like for this bag!


----------



## gogo94

Got my bag now it’s mini in white  

Big enough for my day out. Wallet, keys, phone, a few make up items, wet tissues, masks...


----------



## baghag91

gogo94 said:


> Got my bag now it’s mini in white
> 
> Big enough for my day out. Wallet, keys, phone, a few make up items, wet tissues, masks...
> 
> View attachment 4694506
> 
> View attachment 4694507


So cute! Funnily enough I just ordered one in blue so I’m excited to see what they look like IRL


----------



## baghag91

I got it in Mystic Blue, what a disappointment. I thought this would be punchy and bright, it's a dull DULL turquoisy colour. I also purchased it in black and that is due to arrive next week so I'm hoping I like that... bummer.


----------



## mmajolica

Got the black regular size a couple of weeks ago. Haven't had a chance to use it since we're staying in these days, but at least it's been real fun to squish so far!  Mine came with 2 magnets on the flap corners instead of a singular one in the middle, which I think is the new model...?




I'm so happy about this. There was a Chanel lambskin pillow flap from last season that looked similar to this one but was literally 10x the price, so even though I loved it I couldn't pull the trigger. Pretty sure there were stars in my eyes when I found out this bag existed lol.


----------



## kadelle

These are some pics I snapped 2 months ago:





One thing I can tell you is how AMAZINGLY SOFT these bags are!!! I almost got weak and purchased JUST because of how pillow-y they felt!! Love them


----------



## kadelle

shayna07 said:


> Here’s my pillow bag in oregano I love the feel of the leather!
> 
> P.S. excuse my 21 week pregnant belly



GORGEOUS BAG  and all the best for the pregnancy!!


----------



## baghag91

Yours all look so much nicer than mine — mine arrived with that ugly two pulls right below the magnet clasp. I think I’m going to return mine  I like this bag in photos but irl mine seems to be significantly less stuffed/pillowy.


----------



## baghag91

baghag91 said:


> Yours all look so much nicer than mine — mine arrived with that ugly two pulls right below the magnet clasp. I think I’m going to return mine  I like this bag in photos but irl mine seems to be significantly less stuffed/pillowy.


Also it looks super cracked on the bottoms right? Am I being too pedantic lol.


----------



## ghoulish

@baghag91 Personally, I like all of the indentations. I think it adds character to a squishy bag like this. But if you're having reservations now, I'd return it!


----------



## baghag91

balenciamags said:


> @baghag91 Personally, I like all of the indentations. I think it adds character to a squishy bag like this. But if you're having reservations now, I'd return it!


Thanks I think I will, it's only going to age in that fashion I guess. Looks like I might get a Pandora instead!


----------



## jblended

baghag91 said:


> Thanks I think I will, it's only going to age in that fashion I guess. Looks like I might get a Pandora instead!



I was one of the biggest fans of this bag and was aching to own it (as evidenced by my earlier posts here), however, a friend who has had hers for 5 weeks sent me pictures that ruined it for me, too.
The leather is totally scuffed on the bottom of the bag, and lots of little pulls and areas de-puffing, and she's someone who babies her bags. I'm now completely put off. I would return it while you can if this is something that you are particular about.
It's a stunning bag and the concept is great but that super-thin leather will not age well, I fear. 
Maybe it's just a matter of luck and my friend got a dodgy piece, but it has certainly made me decide not to invest in it.


----------



## l.ch.

Oh, my, WHY did I click on this thread? I really want one now....


----------



## mmajolica

jblended said:


> I was one of the biggest fans of this bag and was aching to own it (as evidenced by my earlier posts here), however, a friend who has had hers for 5 weeks sent me pictures that ruined it for me, too.
> The leather is totally scuffed on the bottom of the bag, and lots of little pulls and areas de-puffing, and she's someone who babies her bags. I'm now completely put off. I would return it while you can if this is something that you are particular about.
> It's a stunning bag and the concept is great but that super-thin leather will not age well, I fear.
> Maybe it's just a matter of luck and my friend got a dodgy piece, but it has certainly made me decide not to invest in it.


Oh no, that's... not good. Would you be willing to show the pics of the wear? I'm very curious myself since mine is probably going to be unused for the foreseeable future.


----------



## jblended

mmajolica said:


> Oh no, that's... not good. Would you be willing to show the pics of the wear? I'm very curious myself since mine is probably going to be unused for the foreseeable future.


Thank you so much for asking/quoting me because I meant to update this and totally forgot to do so! 
Sorry, I can't post the photos because I already deleted the messages from her.  
I don't keep messages after I read them because I detest digital clutter. 

But the update I meant to post (and forgot about) was that she contacted them about it and they told her to send it back for a free exchange. I was really impressed by the way they handled it without any hassle.


----------



## mmajolica

jblended said:


> Thank you so much for asking/quoting me because I meant to update this and totally forgot to do so!
> Sorry, I can't post the photos because I already deleted the messages from her.
> I don't keep messages after I read them because I detest digital clutter.
> 
> But the update I meant to post (and forgot about) was that she contacted them about it and they told her to send it back for a free exchange. I was really impressed by the way they handled it without any hassle.


From a fellow digital clutter hater, I totally get you hahaha. But that's food to hear! Hopefully it's an minority incident and not a characteristic of the bag. Has it changed your mind about getting it?


----------



## jblended

Yes, I would definitely consider getting the mini in white now that they've responded that way. It gives me confidence that they're standing behind their products and that hers was likely an anomaly.

I see they've also added a "cushion" bag to the range; it seems they're going to make variations moving forward. Now if only they'd make a zipped version instead of a flap, then I'd jump on it without any hesitation.


----------



## baghag91

W


jblended said:


> Thank you so much for asking/quoting me because I meant to update this and totally forgot to do so!
> Sorry, I can't post the photos because I already deleted the messages from her.
> I don't keep messages after I read them because I detest digital clutter.
> 
> But the update I meant to post (and forgot about) was that she contacted them about it and they told her to send it back for a free exchange. I was really impressed by the way they handled it without any hassle.


Wow that's great & good customer service is always a win! I think I got a similar piece to hers as mine was pretty beat up - I returned it today . 

Instead I am getting a Rag + Bone Field bag (never tried the brand before) with a the little puff in the front, and also a MJ quilted softshot ... justifying that as it's on sale so hopefully I like it better and I've always wanted to try it.


----------



## jblended

baghag91 said:


> Wow that's great & good customer service is always a win! I think I got a similar piece to hers as mine was pretty beat up - I returned it today .
> 
> Instead I am getting a Rag + Bone Field bag (never tried the brand before) with a the little puff in the front, and also a MJ quilted softshot ... justifying that as it's on sale so hopefully I like it better and I've always wanted to try it.



Sorry to hear that but glad you returned it in this case. 
I've heard great things about Rag & Bone bags, so I hope it's lovely and you like it better. And I think the softshot is made of thicker leather (looks like it) so I hope it is in better shape when you get it.
Enjoy your mini-haul.


----------



## pretty_lady

I haven't been on this forum in FOREVER, but I just ordered this pillow bag in cranberry from Bloomingdale's at a great price. I can't wait until arrives. Something to lift my spirits during these trying times.  I'll post pics once it arrives.


----------



## 250gilly

I had never seen this bag before. I fell in love with the YSL puffer bag but didn’t like the price. I just just happened to see the Marc Jacobs Pillow bag last night. It was on sale for around $300 off so I made a quick decision and ordered    Looked on the website again this morning  and was back to full price! I’m pretty happy, and just hope I love it when it arrives.


----------



## Luna

i know that the pillow mini came in the bright emerald green color, but did the regular size pillow ever come in emerald??


----------



## pretty_lady

I'm in love with this bag. It's the perfect size and the leather is TDF.  I think I want it in black too


----------



## 250gilly

C


pretty_lady said:


> I'm in love with this bag. It's the perfect size and the leather is TDF.  I think I want it in black too


congrats  It’s gorgeous. I’m waiting on mine to arrive and have ordered black. So excited.


----------



## baghag91

Luna said:


> i know that the pillow mini came in the bright emerald green color, but did the regular size pillow ever come in emerald??


There is a turquoise-ish colour, I got it but found it really dull more dusty so returned. If you google Susie Lau pillow bag the colour looks more bright on her which when I received mine was bummed about.


----------



## Luna

baghag91 said:


> There is a turquoise-ish colour, I got it but found it really dull more dusty so returned. If you google Susie Lau pillow bag the colour looks more bright on her which when I received mine was bummed about.


Okay - thanks!

I love the green so much, but can only find the mini - and it was on sale, so i pulled the trigger.. worst case scenario is i just return it...


----------



## ghoulish

pretty_lady said:


> I'm in love with this bag. It's the perfect size and the leather is TDF.  I think I want it in black too


Drool.... I almost picked up this same color but decided to go with the lime, which I'm hoping is as bright in person! Supposed to arrive today.

I agree though, this bag is lovely in black.


----------



## BBBagHag

Nice! I have the same one and I also got the taupish color which I love. Now I’m eyeing the sage green color but I don’t think I need another...




pretty_lady said:


> I'm in love with this bag. It's the perfect size and the leather is TDF.  I think I want it in black too


----------



## baghag91

Luna said:


> Okay - thanks!
> 
> I love the green so much, but can only find the mini - and it was on sale, so i pulled the trigger.. worst case scenario is i just return it...


Oh cool I like that colour I think it will be a nice pop!


----------



## ghoulish

Here it is, just opened it and can't wait to wear it! In person, the lime comes off more yellow than green, but in certain lights and in photos, it definitely has a bit of a lime hue. I'd describe as a pastel neon. Probably not for everyone, but I think will make a lovely spring/summer bag!


----------



## 250gilly

My bag finally arrived. I’m not sure how I feel about it. It didn’t come with its dust bag so I am going to contact the department store I purchased it from. And the inside zipper pull has fallen off. I reattached but it is likely to come off again. It’s also a little smaller than I was expecting.The leather is a really interesting texture and mine isnt as wrinkly as I was expecting.  I don’t sound particularly excited hey! I want to love it more... but I’m just hesitant. It also has a very small white dot on it that I don’t think is the start of a hole or anything. I can return it but there weren’t any left online and I did get it for $300 off. I’ve put it away and will do more if a try on tomorrow and see how I feel. I loved that it is so different and a bit fun.


----------



## Luna

I received my emerald mini - I will say the texture is ... interesting - it's definitely a smaller bag for me.. it fits my phone and i'll downsize my wallet, but the color is this bag's saving grace. it's a beautiful bag.


----------



## ghoulish

I decided to add some extra flair to my bag with this bag strap, and it doesn't disappoint! Such a fun combo!


----------



## 250gilly

balenciamags said:


> I decided to add some extra flair to my bag with this bag strap, and it doesn't disappoint! Such a fun combo!
> View attachment 4742522
> View attachment 4742523


Looks great


----------



## 250gilly

I was disappointed with the customer service after purchasing my bag.  After it arrived without a dust bag I contacted the department store who responded that the bag came with what they received from the designer/manufacturer.  So I contacted Marc Jacobs customer service and they responded that they dont provide replacement dust bags and suggested I protect my bag in a pillow case when its stored for extended periods.  I thought this suggestion was a little hilarious and I responded letting them know it wasnt a replacement, as my bag never came with a dust bag and that I felt my beautiful Marc Jacobs $900 bag deserved better than a pillow case.  I haven’t heard anything back!


----------



## IntheOcean

250gilly said:


> I was disappointed with the customer service after purchasing my bag.  After it arrived without a dust bag I contacted the department store who responded that the bag came with what they received from the designer/manufacturer.  So I contacted Marc Jacobs customer service and they responded that they dont provide replacement dust bags and suggested I protect my bag in a pillow case when its stored for extended periods.  I thought this suggestion was a little hilarious and I responded letting them know it wasnt a replacement, as my bag never came with a dust bag and that I felt my beautiful Marc Jacobs $900 bag deserved better than a pillow case.  I haven’t heard anything back!


Do Marc Jacobs bags normally come with dustbags these days? Or not? Either way, their response was borderline offensive. Not good CS at all.


----------



## jblended

I'm shocked that CS responded that way. I posted earlier that my friend got a replacement bag for her faulty one from them. CS handled her really professionally. I cannot believe that they would be so rude to a paying customer! 
And of course it should come with a dust bag! They should have sent one out immediately, even if it was indeed a replacement dust bag (although it wasn't in this case)!
We're paying for the product, the cost of sending out a dust bag (or even a second one) is negligible to them and they'd still make a hefty profit. I would return the bag if that happened to me.

My thoughts on the pillow bag have gone back and forth, and mostly I really loved it and wanted it. However, at this point I wouldn't take it for free. The leather is too thin and will scrape too easily. I can see that opinions are split, and there seems to be an inconsistency in the quality of pieces received. Not good. 
It's a shame because I loved the concept of it, but that paper-like feel to the leather, the inconsistent quality, and now this behaviour by CS...those are huge red flags in my world.

I hope that all those who got a great piece love their bags and get to enjoy them fully. It really is cool and unique when it's a good piece.


----------



## 250gilly

250gilly said:


> I was disappointed with the customer service after purchasing my bag.  After it arrived without a dust bag I contacted the department store who responded that the bag came with what they received from the designer/manufacturer.  So I contacted Marc Jacobs customer service and they responded that they dont provide replacement dust bags and suggested I protect my bag in a pillow case when its stored for extended periods.  I thought this suggestion was a little hilarious and I responded letting them know it wasnt a replacement, as my bag never came with a dust bag and that I felt my beautiful Marc Jacobs $900 bag deserved better than a pillow case.  I haven’t heard anything back!



Update: I headed into the department store today where I made the online purchase as I thought I would have more luck in person with the dustbag and to see if there was another one I could exchange it with.  I showed her the minor issues with the bag (Zip tab comes off, and small mark) and mentioned it didn’t come with a dustbag. She said that a lot of bags don’t come with them these days, but she would get me a dustbag and also offered a further 10% off my already discounted purchase. It’s fair to say that I was pretty happy with the service I finally received from the department store. I’m still laughing about Marc Jacobs Customer service suggestion of a pillow case!  I will post an update on wear and tear, now I am finally going to start using it.


----------



## 250gilly

IntheOcean said:


> Do Marc Jacobs bags normally come with dustbags these days? Or not? Either way, their response was borderline offensive. Not good CS at all.


The care instructions say to put the bag in the dustbag provided  with purchase, so it should actually include one.


----------



## IntheOcean

250gilly said:


> Update: I headed into the department store today where I made the online purchase as I thought I would have more luck in person with the dustbag and to see if there was another one I could exchange it with.  I showed her the minor issues with the bag (Zip tab comes off, and small mark) and mentioned it didn’t come with a dustbag. She said that a lot of bags don’t come with them these days, but she would get me a dustbag and also offered a further 10% off my already discounted purchase. It’s fair to say that I was pretty happy with the service I finally received from the department store. I’m still laughing about Marc Jacobs Customer service suggestion of a pillow case!  I will post an update on wear and tear, now I am finally going to start using it.


Glad it got resolved in the end and yes, please do post a wear and tear review on the bag once you've worn it for some time!


----------



## ghoulish

250gilly said:


> Update: I headed into the department store today where I made the online purchase as I thought I would have more luck in person with the dustbag and to see if there was another one I could exchange it with.  I showed her the minor issues with the bag (Zip tab comes off, and small mark) and mentioned it didn’t come with a dustbag. She said that a lot of bags don’t come with them these days, but she would get me a dustbag and also offered a further 10% off my already discounted purchase. It’s fair to say that I was pretty happy with the service I finally received from the department store. I’m still laughing about Marc Jacobs Customer service suggestion of a pillow case!  I will post an update on wear and tear, now I am finally going to start using it.


Wow! I'm happy that you were able to get everything straightened out, but the MJ CS idea of storing this bag in a pillow case is certainly laughable. I purchased mine from the MJ website (I didn't see the Lime color anywhere else) and it was shipped with a dustbag. So odd!

Again, I'm glad in the end it worked out for you and I hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy mine!


----------



## 250gilly

balenciamags said:


> Wow! I'm happy that you were able to get everything straightened out, but the MJ CS idea of storing this bag in a pillow case is certainly laughable. I purchased mine from the MJ website (I didn't see the Lime color anywhere else) and it was shipped with a dustbag. So odd!
> 
> Again, I'm glad in the end it worked out for you and I hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy mine!


Thanks so much.  I’m looking forward to using it for the first time.  Love some mod  shots of your lime.


----------



## GGDBELR

Loved this bag as soon as I saw it online, then I saw it in person... and my obsession with puffy bags was reaffirmed. Haven't been paying attention to Marc Jacobs for the past few years but this caught my eye! Whatever you do, don't buy this full price! These bags are heavily discounted (200+ off) which would justify this trendy bag imo. Not sure I will buy this unless I can get the white version discounted. I will continue to live vicariously through y'all.


----------



## chelliotts

Anyone recently bought one of these or have updates on how their’s have held up? I really love the style.


----------



## 250gilly

chelliotts said:


> Anyone recently bought one of these or have updates on how their’s have held up? I really love the style.


I purchased mine earlier this year. It’s not a daily bag for me but I’ve used it enough to get a feel for it. It’s really different to anything else I own and that is why I enjoy wearing it.  I still love it, although when an employee at a department store commented on it not being a leather bag, (I corrected her) I then did wonder how others perceived it on me.  It is comfortable to carry and I find it can be pretty full and the closure still works. I do feel it’s rather chunky when full and sticks out on my hip. I love how it can be worn a few different ways. Mine has held up well, but I do query how this kind of leather will hold up over time. I didn’t pay full price and I think at the full price it would make me nervous about it’s longevity.  Bit of a mixed review but I’m glad I got it and I enjoy wearing it.


----------



## babibarbie

I got one in lavander in September but never has chance to wear yet! Its cute and soft but feels very very delicate! The leather it’s wrinkled and so thin! I will keep because is cute and I love the color! But I dont think I will wear it as a daily bag


----------



## 250gilly

babibarbie said:


> I got one in lavander in September but never has chance to wear yet! Its cute and soft but feels very very delicate! The leather it’s wrinkled and so thin! I will keep because is cute and I love the color! But I dont think I will wear it as a daily bag


Yes I know what you mean. The leather feels quite paperlike and I when I wore it last I realised it’s not quite the bag to take out for everyday for me as I was just trying to baby it to much. I’m going to use it more for going out. I like to mix up my bags a lot so I know it will still get use. It must be really lovely in lavender.


----------



## babibarbie

250gilly said:


> Yes I know what you mean. The leather feels quite paperlike and I when I wore it last I realised it’s not quite the bag to take out for everyday for me as I was just trying to baby it to much. I’m going to use it more for going out. I like to mix up my bags a lot so I know it will still get use. It must be really lovely in lavender.


Lavender is gorgeous!!!! I also baby my fave purses so not sure how it will be lol Im so affraid to damage the leather even “babying” it!


----------



## chubbybadass

I got mine in red when they first came out. I used to love the MJ bags from back in the day and had moved on to Celine so when I saw the one I bought in person I was surprised at how soft it felt. I've used it on and off for a few months right now and have had no denim transfer on it at all. It fits everything I use daily and looks cute whether used as a crossbody or shoulder bag. I don't have any complaints and the red is such a delicious color.


----------



## kcLV

This mini bag was half off on 24S so I just had to get it. It’s a great size for everyday, and I love that fact that you can wear it crossbody or on the shoulder. I’m a college student, so I bought this bag for myself for Christmas as something I can wear to walk around campus or go out. Super versatile and something I don’t have to baby. You can definitely dress it up or down. I got the black color, I’ve worn it out maybe 10 times so far and no color transfer, wear, etc. also, I feel like all of the veins and creases in the leather will hide any signs of wear. It makes any outfit look cool, even a sweatshirt and leggings!


----------



## l.ch.

kcLV said:


> This mini bag was half off on 24S so I just had to get it. It’s a great size for everyday, and I love that fact that you can wear it crossbody or on the shoulder. I’m a college student, so I bought this bag for myself for Christmas as something I can wear to walk around campus or go out. Super versatile and something I don’t have to baby. You can definitely dress it up or down. I got the black color, I’ve worn it out maybe 10 times so far and no color transfer, wear, etc. also, I feel like all of the veins and creases in the leather will hide any signs of wear. It makes any outfit look cool, even a sweatshirt and leggings!



hi there! I just ordered this bag for my niece who is starting university in a month. So glad to see someone in her age liking the bag! I really think it suits a younger person, although I would really like one for myself too! There was a gorgeous pink, but I bought a black one to be on the safe side!
I hope she really likes it, it’s a surprise!


----------



## l.ch.

So, the bag arrived and I really, really like it! Especially for a younger person like my niece!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Reviving this thread…went to the new Marc Jacobs outlet in Wrentham, MA, and had to buy this pillow bag. I remember seeing the original (with the threaded black chain instead of the all silver links) and loving the look of such a plushy bag. Came across this with my mom and couldn’t turn it down. Hard choice between this (blue heaven) and the mint/pistachio confection, but I decided on this one since I wear a ton of blue…
I don’t know if this is an “outlet” bag or what- but the quality is beautiful, the color is gorgeous, and it is so SQUISHY! : )


----------



## chelliotts

CoachCruiser said:


> Reviving this thread…went to the new Marc Jacobs outlet in Wrentham, MA, and had to buy this pillow bag. I remember seeing the original (with the threaded black chain instead of the all silver links) and loving the look of such a plushy bag. Came across this with my mom and couldn’t turn it down. Hard choice between this (blue heaven) and the mint/pistachio confection, but I decided on this one since I wear a ton of blue…
> I don’t know if this is an “outlet” bag or what- but the quality is beautiful, the color is gorgeous, and it is so SQUISHY! : )
> 
> View attachment 5595664
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595667


That looks much nicer than the papery one I had a while ago. I eventually sold it after only a few months because I was so certain it was going to rip or peel away.


----------



## CoachCruiser

chelliotts said:


> That looks much nicer than the papery one I had a while ago. I eventually sold it after only a few months because I was so certain it was going to rip or peel away.


Thank you - although I am sorry to hear about the trouble you had with your bag. I’ve read that others had the same issue with theirs- I wonder if that was a first or second-generation issue and then they resolved it?
This trip to the outlet really peaked my interest in Marc Jacobs. They had cute camera bags, too, but I wanted an additional strap option other than the cloth guitar strap…and this one’s poofiness was so awesome, I couldn’t resist.


----------

